# My new 125g setup



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I purchesed this 125g setup from Clay this weekend. I am so damn excited to get it up and running. Right now, it is still at his place until I move out of my house. Check it out!



















rocks not included :smile:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice as hell man, look nicer with a shoal of pygos!!


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

What are you gonna put in it... got any ideas yet?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Shoal of overstocked mixed pygos definatly.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

sounds good, keep us posted and let us know how it goes :smile:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

SnowCichlid said:


> sounds good, keep us posted and let us know how it goes :smile:


 definatly.


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

thats a good buy it looks like a real good setup ur p's will love it


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Yeah too bad Clay doesnt sell fish anymore, he is a stand up guy.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice find, X!
Congrats: let the addiction start......


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Mike....that tank is big pimpin.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Shoal of overstocked mixed pygos definatly.


 yeah ....future videos


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Yeah too bad Clay doesnt sell fish anymore, he is a stand up guy.

















i heard


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Thats one nice ass tank, great set up to.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

NICE do lots and lots of caribe


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Thanks guys, it's good to see nice things every now and then.

Mike, you will have a very nice setup pretty soon. With the wet/dry and tank, you'll never go back to power filters....

That tank is currently in my living room, but as stated above, will be going to Mike's crib pretty soon. I too am intrigued by the possibilities. That tank has been salt twice, madagascar, central american, south american, lol. I could never settle on one thing with so many fish coming through here. Ah, soon I'll have my 210 finished and I'll be ready to unveil that.

Mike, it was good meeting you. Thanks for coming by.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Clay did you ever sell your amazon tank wit hthe insert?


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice pick up. Cant wait to see some awesome pics and vid's.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Yes, the amazon tank has been sold for a while. I just sold a pair fo 55s, and that leaves me with just a single large tank to maintain.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Damn nice tank!


----------



## Exotic_Fish (Feb 24, 2003)

WoW....Very Nice Setup Tank....


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

that tank looks familiar, that's one of the pictures that blade was portraying as his or his father's tanks isn't it. so it was clays tank after all.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

armac said:


> that tank looks familiar, that's one of the pictures that blade was portraying as his or his father's tanks isn't it. so it was clays tank after all.


 LOL, yes I saw that as well. Blade has been banned from here.


----------



## SteelGluer (Feb 20, 2003)

I like


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am not big into large tanks and this will be the largest one Ive ever owned. It looks very nice and can be presentable in a living room or den area. It is very clean cause all the filtration and stuff will be kept below. I am so f'n excited.









Now I just need to get an apartment to put it in.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

man nice tank i wish there were some nice tanks like that around here for cheap.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice pick up!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice man, good find, when are you moving?


----------



## Wolfman (Mar 5, 2003)

Nice setup, Mike! :smile:


----------



## phantom45f (Jan 28, 2003)

Sweet setup, gonna look awesome when it is done. Pics PLEASE


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

expect pics in a month or so, i have to move it and set it up, it will take a while for me to gather all the decorations as well.


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Xenon said:


> expect pics in a month or so, i have to move it and set it up, it will take a while for me to gather all the decorations as well.


 Dude, I can't wait to come down and help you set it up


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

it's a beauty


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Large tanks are sweet!


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Xenon, I have the basement setup, and the tank is almost finished downstairs. That 210 is going to be quite the showpiece. The 125 is ready whenever you are, with a day's notice.









Good luck on the house hunt.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

nice tank.
wes


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I like your setup it looks very nice


----------

